# Galvanized pipe for clamps. Save some $$$



## AbleHands (Jul 5, 2008)

Went to Lowes the other day to pick up some pipe for my pipe clamps, and thought I should let you all in on it.

If you purchase short lengths (2', 3', 4' etc) you are going to pay too much. Lowes sells 10' lengths of 3/4" galv. for $1.28 per foot. They will cut it and thread it for free. Apparantly they are supposed to charge more if they cut it and thread it, which makes it seem like not so free. Well when I said that to the guy at the store, he said "yeah doesn't make much sense to me either". So, if you are looking for pipe for your clamps, don't buy the short stuff… Buy a ten footer and have it cut down and threaded after you talk to the person at the store to ensure that you will be charged properly.

I got - 3 48" pipes (already had one) and 4 24" pipes for $27.33

Homedepot.com shows a single 3/4" ten footer as $21.49

Some times it pays to shop around a little, even if it's at the BORGS. I'm sure you could do even better at a plumbing supply store.

Matt


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm kind of a cheap-skate… lol. I'll shop around until I find the price that I want (or one that's at least reasonable) before I just buy buy buy…

That's good info… thanks!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I actually used the Black pipe they call for; not because I wanted to but because I happened to get it at cost so it ended up cheaper than galvanized at the big box store. Otherwise I would have been there too!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

other than the paint or being galvanized, is there any difference in the two pipes quality wise ?


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought a pipe clamp setup from Rockler and purchased a galvanized pipe (cheaper) to fit it up. The head screwed on just fine. The sliding/ locking mechanism would not fit the pipe. Got out the dial caliper, 1/64th or less too large. Went and bought black pipe, fit great. Go figure. It was a 4 foot galvanized pipe. I keep it handy in case I have to defend my refrigerator. bbqKing.


----------



## FFURNITURE (Jul 31, 2008)

Galvanized is softer than Black pipe. The sliding clamp part will dig in, and create a ridge in the pipe. Then to complicate things, glue will get in the ridge. Then the slider wont move up and down easily, creating lots of frustration during a glue up.


----------



## AbleHands (Jul 5, 2008)

So, I wasted my money on the galv? I thought I'd read where folks were using it quite successfully.

Matt


----------



## FFURNITURE (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, It CAN be used, but its just not as durable for the long haul.

I've offset the cost over the years. I just wait for the plumber to do gas lines in the houses I build, and then pay him to cut and thread a set.

I use them mostly for odd things now, and add extensions for the random long piece.


----------



## Chris_ (Jul 31, 2008)

I've got both black and galvanized and the black does work better. But saying that the galvanized pipe won't react with your glue and make black spots….

Thanks for the tip about Lowe's. I've unpacked most of the shop boxes and have four pipe clamps without pipes.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

great way to save a buck.. no more stealing pipes from the basements of houses in foreclosure… ha ha


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I've done alright with both. I use the black ones more because they currently have nicer clamps attached to them. The galvanized pipes I have currently have knock off clamps. I should switch it around and give it a real test I suppose.


----------



## MitchMan (Dec 20, 2011)

Updated Prices: $1.75 per foot for 3/4 galv pipe at Lowes in Massachusetts, when you buy 10 feet, and cutting/threading is free.

Thanks for your post a few years ago, Matt. I did exactly as you prescribed a few years ago when you posted, its just incrementally more expensive now. Also of note- their machine wont cut shorter than 3 feet (At this Lowes anyway.). Weird how precut short lengths are so much more expensive, when theyll cut the long ones for free. I made a couple 6ft and a couple 4ft.

-Mitch


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I do suggest using a degreaser such as mean grean or greased lightening on the pipes before you get the clamps anywhere near them. They are lubricated with oils and sometimes graphite which will basically ruin the clamping apparatus.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I drive by a recycled materials shop on my way home. I stop in at least once a week just to browse through the junk. When I needed pipe for clamps a couple months ago I went there first and got about 40 ft. of 3/4 pipe for 10 bucks. Some galvanized, some black iron. They weren't pretty but a half hour with a wire wheel and a drill motor made them presentable. Cut and threaded them into 2, 4, and 6 ft lengths. I just happen to have a hand threader at home but I think stopping by a plumbing shop could get it done for very little cost.

My point, I guess, is that the recycle stores are a cheap alternative if they have what you want. Habitat for Humanity runs one around here in addition to a couple of other salvagers. Worth visiting from time to time.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought a stick of pipe at ACE hardware. Pipe generally comes in 21 ft lengths. They had 21 Ft lengths. I had them but it into 36" pieces and thread one end. On the pieces already threaded I had them thread the cut end because I wanted to be able to use a collar on it if needed to make a longer pipe. I paid about $31 for the 7 pieces (21 ft) and threaded. I am not sure the black pipe is harder and if it is how much harder. The galvanize is the soft surface on the water pipe. The clamps can and will dig into the surface and make burrs as mentioned above. I have both blk and galvanized because I constantly look for old pipe that will work for me. If I get pipe I have an excuse to get more clamps. a few strokes with an old sanding belt will take care of glue build up.


----------



## Stargazer (May 9, 2010)

I use only galvanized pipe on my clamps because the black pipe would react with the glue and leave a deep stain on the wood. If it gets too buggered up I just sand or file down the bad spots, but this rarely happens. I have oodles of black pipe but I no longer use it.

Another good place to locate pipe is scrap yards, plumbing companies and posting ads on craig's list. I've gotten pipe by all three.

Rick


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I have both black pipe and galvanized. Two things: I use Titebond III exclusively, and it seems to flake off the galvanized a lot easier than the black. The other thing is I really get tired of the black reaction spots on my work I get with the black pipe. As far as the galvanized being softer, and the clamps raising grooves, I've not experienced that too much. I like the galvanized a lot better, although I own both.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I've used 1/2" and 3/4" galvy pipe for my pipe clamps for at least 30 years with no problems. I got most of the 1/2" from houses being repiped from galvanized to copper, and scored 10 3' pieces of 3/4" from a job site dumpster about 15 years ago.


----------

